# Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside



## amerisense (Aug 18, 2008)

I 've just made an exchange into Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside.  There was a post last year that building 8 was in very bad condition.  I have been assigned to unit 806, which the resort said is in building  800.  They also said this builing was recently renovated.  Can anyone confirm the information the resort gave me?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 19, 2008)

You could call them and ask.
Liz


----------



## eal (Aug 20, 2008)

amerisense said:


> I 've just made an exchange into Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside.  There was a post last year that building 8 was in very bad condition.  I have been assigned to unit 806, which the resort said is in building  800.  They also said this builing was recently renovated.  Can anyone confirm the information the resort gave me?



It sounds like the poster did call, but has doubts and is looking for confirmation from an independent source.


----------



## labguides (Aug 20, 2008)

Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside building 8 had not been renovated in summer 07. It was the worst TS we have experienced. The models for newer sections were nice.


----------



## amerisense (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes I did calll the resort because of the post I saw here on Tug after I was confirmed to a specific unit.  They are the one who said this was building 800 and it was being renovated.  I would like to think that they did not lie about the renovation.  I was hoping an owner or someone who was there this year may see this post.  Does anyone know if Interval International has specific information about renovations?

Thanks for your replys.


----------



## amerisense (Aug 26, 2008)

I just called the resort again, hoping to speak to another staff person.  I was told by Vicki, who went to check with someone, that Riverside, unit 806 was a building that was renovated over a period of several months in 2006.  Is it possible Unit 806 is not in building 8?


----------

